# Buchtest (Räuchern von Fischen)



## masch1 (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute 
Da schon mehrmals durch Member angesprochen wurde wie den die Einzelnen Tests ausgefallen sind und ich schon eine PM an das dafür zuständige Team geschickt hab (bisher ohne Antwort)mit der Frage ob ich mein persönliches Ergebnis Veröffentichen darf, gehe ich davon aus das sie Einverstanden sind 
Hier nun meine Ergebnis!

Persönliche Meinung zum Buch des Kosmosverlages „Das Räuchern von Fischen“


Gliederung:

-	Zum Räuchern geeignete Fischarten
-	Vorbereiten der Fische
-	Einfache Räuchergeräte
-	Räuchermittel
-	Moderne Räuchereinrichtungen
-	Räuchermethoden
-	So ist man Räucherfisch
-	Filetieren
-	Lagern
-	Verpacken
-	Räuchern tiefgefrorener Fische
-	Gesetzliche Bestimmungen
-	Verzeichnis von Hersteller- und Vertriebsfirmen

Zum Räuchern geeignete Fischarten
Es werden in dem Buch einige Fischarten, sowohl Salzwasserfische als auch Süßwasserfische, aufgelistet mit ein wenig Hintergrundinformation von Produktionsmengen und Artenbestimmung beschrieben. (Gute Zeichnungen und Garnierungsvorschläge von Räucherfischen)

Vorbereiten der Fische 
Hier beginnt der Inhalt des Buches ins „Profilager“ umzuschlagen von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Nüchtern und die dazu benötigten Netzkäfige ist hier die Rede auch einige Paragraphen zum Betäuben und Schlachten dann wird noch ein elektrisches Betäubungsgerät in den Größen 8o, 210, 400 Liter vorgestellt die nicht unter 500 Euro kosten.
Nach ein paar Worten über das Salzen, hier wird nur kurz auf das Trocken- und Salzverfahren eingegangen, wird über mehrere Seiten der natürliche Salzgehalt von verschiedenen Süß- und Salzwasserfischen breitgeschlagen (wen interessiert ob der natürliche Salzgehalt von z.b. Schleien 0.082 % oder des Zanders 0,068 % ist???)
Das Würzen der Fische (hochinteressant man könnte ja was lernen) wird ich zitiere: “Die Mittel oder Kräuter, mitunter fertige Kräutermischungen, wie sie die Hausfrau zur Zubereitung der Speisen verwendet, können am besten der Salzlösung beigegeben werden. „ Zitat Ende. Wird so vom Tisch gefegt. 
Für einen solchen Tipp gebe ich keine 12,9 Euro aus!

Einfache Räuchergeräte
Dieses Thema wird mit zwei Bilder und drei zugegeben guten Zeichnungen mit Maßangaben zum Nachbau auf  fünf Seiten abgefertigt. Profiräuchergeräte dagegen haben 16 Seiten mit genauen angaben zum Hersteller in diesem Buch zur Verfügung.

Räuchermittel
Holz und Spähensorten die sich zum Räuchern eignen werden sehr gut Beschrieben.



Moderne Räuchereinrichtungen
Siehe „Einfache Räuchergeräte“ Preise zwischen 80 Euro kleines Tischgerät für 2 Forellen und 10000 Euro vollautomatischer Räucheranlage für 400 –500 Forellen pro Räuchergang

Räuchermethoden
Hier wird gut auf die verschiedenen Räuchermethoden eingegangen (Heiß-, Kalt-, Trocken- und Nassräucherverfahren auch mit Zeit und Temperaturangaben sowie Bilder von sogenannten Anfängerfehlern wie z.b. Fettschwänze bei Aalen usw.

So ist man Räucherfisch
Sollte man auch mal Durchlesen gut zu gebrauchen

Filetieren
Viele schöne und richtige Worte und Zeichnungen, aber als Gebrauchsanweisung nö!

Lagern und Verpacken
Außer das der Räucherfisch im Keller 2-3 Tage und im Kühlschrank 6 Tage gelagert werden darf ist auf den nächsten 8 Seiten nur für Gewerbliche Absatzgenossenschaften und Fischzüchter interessant.


Räuchern tiefgefrorener Fische
In diesem Abschnitt des Buches wird im großen und ganzen nur erklärt dass man auch gefrorenen Fisch nach dem Auftauen räuchern kann.

Gesetzliche Bestimmungen
Eine Paragraphenflut! Für die wenigsten von uns Hobbyfischer von Interesse

Verzeichnis von Hersteller- und Vertriebsfirmen
Gut Sortiert! Wen wundert´s


Zusammenfassung:
Dieses Buch ist
Für einen Anfänger in Sachen Räuchern ist nicht sehr geeignet 
Für Fortgeschrittene in Sachen Räuchern kein unbedingtes „muss“
Für Gewerbliche und Profis in Sachen Räuchern zu wenig
Für 12,90 Euro viel zu teuer
Für den „Anglerboard“  Top Shop ungeeignet

Ich danke dem Anglerboard-Team das ich diesen Test durchführen durfte
Und würde mich Freuen wen ich wieder einmal für einen Test ausgewählt werde

Auer Hubert (masch1)


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juni 2002)

*Buchtest "CATCH THAT FISH"*

Dann werde ich mich mal anschließen (auch wenn ich hier im falschen Forum bin, aber passt ja doch zum Thema Buchtest):

Catch that Fish
(Erfolgreich fliegenfischen-das Praxisbuch)

Ein sehr schönes Buch, das vor allem dem Anfänger sehr viele Tipps zur richtigen Wahl der Fliege gibt.
Nach einer kurzen Zusammenfassung über Ausrüstung, Kliedung und Fischarten teilt sich das Buch (dank &quot;Ringbindung&quot in zwei Bücher, eins oben und eins unten.
Im oberen Buch werden alle zuvor genannten Fische (leider nur Salmoniden) in ihren unterschidlichen Lebendsräumen behandelt. Hier reicht die Palette von der Äsche über die Regenbogen- und Meerforelle bis hin zu Rotlachs und Königslachs.
Zu jeder Fischart werden die unterschiedlichen Lebendsräume extra aufgefürt und beschrieben, von Stillgewässer über Bäche, Schmelzwasserflüsse bis zu Naturseen.
Und zu jeder Fischart werden je nach Gewässer die &quot;besten&quot; bzw. erfolgversprechenden Fliegen genannt. Am Rand jeder Seite sind die entsprechenden Fliegen mit Namen abgebildet und es wird die Seite des &quot;unteren Buchs&quot; genannt auf der man die Fliege findet.
Das untere Buch zeigt alle Fliegen mit einer guten Kurzbeschreibung und mit Materialangaben.

Ich als Norddeutscher, der noch nie in Bayern (oder sonstwo) auf Äschen geangelt hab brauche nur zu schauen unter :Äsche/ in Kreideflüssen und schon hab ich zwei Seiten Info´s über Technik, Ausrüstung und Fliegen.
Mit den entsprechenden Fliegen hätte ich dann schon ein recht gutes Gefühl am Wasser, da ich vorher garnicht wusste was für Fliegen ich brauch.

Schade ist (gerade für mich Nordlicht) das Meerforelle, Stealhead und Atlantiklachs alle nur im Süßwasser behandelt werden.

Außerdem: Die Beschreibungen zu Ausrüstung und Kleidung sind für den Anfänger, wogegen Rotlachs, Choholachs und &quot;King&quot; eher was für Fortgeschrittene sind.
Und Fliegenfischer die diese Fischarten beangeln brauchen warscheinlich Tipps zur Ausrüstung weniger.

Fazit: So schön und infomativ das Buch auch ist, es ist leicht am Ziel vorbei geschrieben: Gedacht für Anfänger, aber mit Infos zu Fischen die die meisten Angler wenn überhaupt nur aus dem Fernsehn kennen.
Statt Königslachs was über Hecht, statt Choholachs über Barsch, und es wäre für Anfänger wesendlich interessanter geworden.
Wenn ich mit dem Fliegenfischen beginne möchte ich teoretisch erlerntes auch möglichst schnell praktisch anwenden, und WIR SIND ( :c LEIDER :c ) NICHT IN KANNADA !!!


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juni 2002)

Bitte an den Moderator :
Mein Beitrag passt warscheinlich doch besser zu &quot;Fliegenfischen&quot;, könnt ihr ihn bitte verschieben ?


----------



## buggs (12. Juni 2002)

So ich habe die Beiträge ins News verschuben, da können die anderen Buchtester nun auch ihren Bericht reinschreiben, wenn sie wollen.


----------



## buggs (12. Juni 2002)

Hallo an @lle
hatte den selben Test wie masch1 und kann mich nur Seiner Meinung anschließen.


----------



## til (12. Juni 2002)

*1 mal 1 des Angelns*

Dann hier auch mein Buchtest:
Ich habe das Buch 1 mal 1 des Angelns von Andreas Janitzki getestet, also gelesen.
In diesem Buch werden die Basistechniken des Angelns im Süsswasser für Anfänger verständlich erklärt: Posenfischen, Grundangeln und Spinnfischen. Dabei beginnt das Buch mit sehr praktischen und sparsamen Tips zur elementaren Ausrüstung und endet mit einem Kapitel über Anhieb Drill und Landung. Als Bonus ist noch ein kleines &acute;Lexikon der Angelfische&acute; angehängt, mit welchem sich die häufigsten Beutefische indentifizieren lassen sollten.
Ich halte das Buch für sehr geeignet für echte Anfänger, welche sich noch überlegen, welche Ausrüstung sie brauchen und noch kein anderes Buch besitzen, welches für sie hilfreich ist.
Folgende Punkte sind mir negativ aufgefallen:
1. Die Empfehlung einer Universalrute von 3,60 WG: 30-60 kommt mir zu dogmatisch daher, ich würde hier Hinweise geben, bei welchen Gewässern oder bevorzugten Techniken Abweichungen in Länge und Wurfgewicht sinnvoll sind.
2. Beim Posenangeln fehlt der Hinweis, dass man in tieferem Wasser im allgemeinen Schwerere Posen und Bleie benötigt als im flachen, das Gewicht wird nur von Wind, benötigter Wurfweite, Strömung abhängig gemacht.
3. Die Empfehlung, als Anfänger im Spinnfischen mit Gummiködern zu beginnen und sich sogar auf diese zu beschränken halte ich für Fragwürdig. Ich würde kleine bis mittlere Spinner empfehlen, da diese einfacher zu führen sind und meist auch fängiger.


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Juni 2002)

Moin, ich war auch einer der Tester des Räucherbuches und möchte meinen Kommentar auch kundtun:

Hier mein Original-Kommentar:



> Hier mein Bewertung des mir zum Testen überlassenem Räucherbuchs
> 
> Allgemein:
> 
> ...


----------

